# Fav Rocky Movie



## TallAdam85 (Sep 16, 2003)

I was watching Rocky the other day and tbs so it gave me an idea what is your fav Rocky movie and why?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I like rocky 3 alot cause he fights Mr.T and Hulk Hogan But 4 has  good training sceens


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

When he fights in Russia--that's the one I like best.

It's not that it's good, but I like it anyway!


----------



## Kroy (Sep 17, 2003)

Rocky 1, when I lack motivation to train, I pop that in and it gets me pumped up.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *When he fights in Russia--that's the one I like best.
> 
> It's not that it's good, but I like it anyway! *



Definatily 4


----------



## pknox (Sep 17, 2003)

The first one was such a classic...as much as I love some of the others, it's hard to top that first one.


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 17, 2003)

The first one was my fav. It is a classic. I also love that it shows some great landmarks in my home town, Philadelphia.


----------



## pknox (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoMatt _
> *The first one was my fav. It is a classic. I also love that it shows some great landmarks in my home town, Philadelphia. *



Hey Matt -

Did you see the Monday Night opener, when Sly was pumping up the Philly crowd?  He was hitting the heavy bag, and even hit the "statue" pose for the crowd, while wearing an Eagles jersey, nonetheless!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 17, 2003)

Without a doubt, it's the first Rocky movie, Oscar award winner and all.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 17, 2003)

i like 1 - 4 but probably the first one.
anyone going to watch rocky 6? i think its due out next year?


----------



## pknox (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll probably give it a shot.  Even if it's going to be bad, I'd feel like I'd have to see it, since I saw all the rest.  Is there a release date for it yet?  I had heard stories about it being done, but hadn't seen anything concrete yet.


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 18, 2003)

I liked them all ,but I like the last one . The rise and fall due to injury ,age and a scum bag accountant. their is something for a lot of people to relate to. Plus the fact that  he became the roll of teacher and trainer after all that is what makes the movie real to me. In the end thats all he really knows.:boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 18, 2003)

The fourth definately the fourth movie


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't see any Rocky VI listed at www.imdb.com though I had heard rumours of it too.

Sylvester Stallone:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000230/


----------



## phlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

The first one will always be the best, but I really enjoyed IV and V.


Not sure if I wanna se VI made...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 19, 2003)

The first two were great movies. Great story line and finishing the saga with Rocky finally winning (really winning) for the first time in his life, and the love story between him and (yo) Adrian and her coming out of her shell; because of it made the movie more than the typical underdog gets theirs. Great performance by Talia Shire. 

Burt Young and Burgess Meredith likewise should've recieve kudos for their supporting oscar nods. Same for Carl Weathers who wasn't nominated at all. 

Those two could've stood alone without the remaining sequels, which were good in of themselves with fine performances by Mr T. and Dolph Lundgren (respectively) and the training sequences are well done in both... the final Rocky (and we all DO hope it IS final...don't we??) was more of a let down than a good closing chapter IMHO. 

Now there's gonna be a sixth? Geez doesn't Stallone get any better offers than *that* ??  


My favorite line(s) of all the movies...  
Promoter: "Rocky, do you believe that America is the land of opportunity?"
Rocky: (long pause) "yeah." 

http://blake.prohosting.com/awsm/script/rocky.html

http://www.movie-page.com/movie_scripts.htm


----------



## pknox (Sep 19, 2003)

I personally like when Rocky tells his trainer, "But I see three of them out there", and the trainer tells him, "then hit the one in the middle."


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 19, 2003)

i liked the last one.  down dirty and tough.  a real winner for me.


----------

